# Bumper Jack



## Three Deuces (Sep 22, 2009)

For a '65, is there a part number on the jack and if so can someone post it? I have no jack components and want to obtain the correct stuff. Local Craigs List ad has the jack alone, no base or handle, claiming to be from his '64 many years ago. He cannot be sure it was original to the car or from something else. I see the handle is reproduced but not the base.

Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is one on *E-bay*.


----------



## Gator67 (Jun 17, 2009)

The base should be square like the one in the photo, but the jacking mechanism looks incorrect.


----------

